# What's your cat doing right now?



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Has his head squashed under the bottom of the blinds so he can nose out and watch ppl walk past! nosey cat!


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Both of them are sitting on the corner window sill watching the world/neighbours go by...


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Little Chloe is having a nap in her cradle that fits on the radiator.
Yazmin is asleep on our bed.
Harley after a house search is asleep in his felix tunnel.
No wonder i couldn't find him:biggrin:

What you call lazy little beggers


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

both are sleeping


----------



## samhx (Mar 7, 2011)

Silver & Indie are both asleep next to me on the sofa  

There off to the vets later for second vaccines!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Maisie is at this very moment crouched under my little boys tractor....nope she's just ran in the house :biggrin: now she's ran back out and is on the bench tapping the dog on the head


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

Icarus(fatcat) is sleeping in the sun
Pan playing with chi(actually humping him)
Marble asleep on my bed
Xena out ratting


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Tom is splayed out in the garden asleep in the sun


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Rosie is asleep on my knee - shame cos I'm going out in a minute so will have to disturb her 
Mai Tai was just mouching around the house but I think she has just taken herself off to bed - that'll be on my bed or her radiator bed next to my desk upstairs. I'd go and look but I don't want to disturb Rosie yet


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Lady is rolling around the floor chirruping
Spirit asleep on top of the beardies viv (nice and warm there)
Nala is laying on my lap
Mally is playing with the catnip toy
Duchess is watching Mally


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Trying to catch an invisible fly :frown2:

Em
xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Trying to catch an invisible fly :frown2:
> 
> Em
> xx


Mine do that all the time, I resigned myself to thinking they had super vision, and can see air particles which I clearly can not :lol:


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Almost all cats are asleep! Only their sleeping spots vary.
After being woken by my son at 5.45am to make an Octonauts pod model I wish I was alseep too.....any location would do!


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Bella is snuggled against my thigh and asleep


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Curled up in his favourite Whiskas cat bed

click on post for more details...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/168257-mind-reading-mika.html


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Kitty_pig said:


> Tom is splayed out in the garden asleep in the sun


I can imagine how cute that would look.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Sleeping on our bed, pillow removed for him as this is his favourite spot and he is leaving fur all over the bed


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sleeping, sleeping and...sleeping, oh and going crazy playing with toy mice


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

Riley is sat inside on the window sill waiting for the squirrels to come and get their peanuts from the feeding table on our patio about 6 inches away from his nose. 

Just how the squirrels always know when he has dozed off so that he invariably misses them is a mystery to me.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

All our fur kids are out in their pen watching all the birds fly past them


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm at work but I KNOW they will both be sleeping in the sunshine on our bed!!!


----------



## BSHlover (May 25, 2011)

daisy is walkin in and out of her kittening box having a scratch and then coming to me for a cuddle

diesel is watching the world go by thru the living room window

cleo is attacking my feet


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

I was playing some youtube videos of cats meowing and Sasha was watching them with a vague interest. When I played one with tiny kittens meowing she got very concerned and started looking under the laptop as if she was trying to find them. I think it was her mothering instict coming out as she had kittens and they were taken off her (or died in the wild, we're not sure ) so I hope it didn't bring back sad memories for her. I won't play kittens again


----------



## loulou85x (May 24, 2011)

Totally trashing my bedroom, playfighting and ripping my voiles to shreds eeekk!! They're totally worth it tho )


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

doing this --------------> :Yawn:


----------



## chesca13 (Sep 30, 2010)

Noodles is sprawled out asleep on the sofa next to me and Rhubarb is asleep on the ironing board 

We all have such lazy cats :lol:


----------



## kittybunny (Apr 25, 2011)

curled up in a ball next to me asleep


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

She's crawling and jumping onto and into things and making noises.... and stealing my sleep....


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## tanari (May 26, 2011)

Ziggy is napping on my neck...he loves it there....


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai is eating her breakfast
Rosie is perched on the kitchen table watching her


----------



## tanari (May 26, 2011)

Ziggy is sleeping


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Bella is out on her potty break.... the huge black tomcat watching her every move - doesn't he know a girl needs her privacy?


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

No idea as I'm on nights. But probably either sleeping or trying to break in to the spare room or kitchen as they are the two places they are not aloud so are ofcourse the most interesting. Hopping they are thundering around making lots of noise as the flat downstairs were doing noisy DIY from 8am all day so much for sleeping before my night.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Chasing a moth


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pooping .....


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Raggles is chasing a fly

Teddy has a sock in his mouth walking around growling

Peggles is licking my arm as I type

Herbie is rolling round playing with a catnip toy 

Astra is on the window sill chatting to the birds


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Bella is curled u... ok... was curled up under the table at my feet.... she is now on the windowsill.... can't sit still can ya? You little rascal. LoL ok.. and now she is sitting beside me on the bed...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

eating, playing, sleeping


----------



## Janey Meow (May 29, 2011)

Both snoozing in their beds:biggrin:


----------



## tanari (May 26, 2011)

sleeping again


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

All six are in a big kitty pile on the bed :001_wub:


----------



## fashionkatie50 (May 18, 2011)

my baby kittens flo and ebony are fast asleep in their bed. i got them on thursday and love to watch them sleep and play but when ebony uses the litter tray it looks like a tornados struck lol


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Curled up under my desk, her but on my foot


----------



## catzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Curled up asleep on the settee, right where I'd like to be but I haven't the heart to wake them up...


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

feeding the babies, running about going mental, doing flips in the garden, and yawning!


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Watching me eat. Her looks says "Hey! Why don't you give some to me too? Just LOOK how cute I am!" *rolls onto her back*


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

it's the mad hour and they are chasing each other around the house like a pair of loonies : Give it time before there's a crash as something gets knocked over


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

they are annoyed about being shut out the back. As Joby was a poop monster yesterday they get to stay by the litter trays until tomorrow when I'm sure the pooping is over. 

Jo is currently climbing up the door panels. He's a bundle of energy today. Bobbins is giving me death stares.


----------



## Sash1709 (Jun 4, 2010)

Playing with a raisin. She has been hopping it up in the air, catching it, flying it across the room, chewing it a bit and getting great fun out of it for ages now. Cheapest toy ever !


----------



## Hollie-x (May 19, 2011)

Smokey is asleep on the end of the bed, Poppett is asleep on the bed aswell with his head on my leg, Milo is also in the bed room with me asleep on the wicker chair.
Very peaceful.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

No idea!

Can't see her!

Can't hear her!

Best go have a look, must be upto no good :lol:


----------



## samnesbitt (May 23, 2011)

Well, Mandrake (male) is asleep next to my leg as my girlfriend and I are laying on the sofa, and Jemima (female) is asleep on the subwoofer of our home cinema system.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Rosie is playing with a feather amongst my pile of washing on the kitchen floor. Mai Tai has just leapt out of the laundry basket and is playing hide and seek in it I think she wants Rosie to join in


----------



## Sadiemills (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine is sleeping in a patch of sunshine on an armchair x


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

young female tortie raggy calling....mother eating and other 2 cats sleeping


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sadiemills said:


> Mine is sleeping in a patch of sunshine on an armchair x


Sunshine???? where in the world are you? 
Its pissing it down here, typical Bank Holiday, Mitzy has been out getting throroughly soaked and collecting half the garden's mud on her shaggy paws. Now she has decided to smother me with love ( and mud! ) and is wriggling around in my lap, padding muddy paw prints over my newly changed clothes and the clean cream sofa cover. 
Adorable.


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Eating. Little glutton. I cannot fill her bowl enough times.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am here in my bedroom typing this post and Shadow is resting again on the edge of the bed


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

having another poo that will probably be bigger than her......I wish I was joking :frown2:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Rosie's playing with the Catit track. Mai Tai is sitting watching


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

Maisies outside jumping about trying to catch the washing on the line, I'm in the conservatory watching her


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

3 of mine are coiled up in heap together sending up the Z's. The 4th, Candy, is being a pain in the bum sitting on my lap and trying to pull mey glasses off with her nose as I type.
Get of Candy I'm busy. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. damn. good job I've got a spare pair. (glasses that is, not cats.)


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

All 3 are sleeping


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

She's laying beside me on the bed, anxiously awaiting when I finally decide to give her a belly rub


----------



## Milly Cat (Nov 20, 2010)

Milly is running in and out of the catflap as her friend (neighbour's cat) is in the garden. We've just got home from work so she doesn't know who she wants to spend time with the most :biggrin:


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

On her back, purring like a fuzzy engine, enjoying her belly rubs. Honestly, I think she has some dog in her, sometimes she even shakes her leg like a dog, tho not often, and just now when I touched her tummy she threw one of her hind legs up in the air. Like a friggin ballerina! :lol:

I am so in love :001_wub:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Cara Mia said:


> On her back, purring like a fuzzy engine, enjoying her belly rubs. Honestly, I think she has some dog in her, sometimes she even shakes her leg like a dog, tho not often, and just now when I touched her tummy she threw one of her hind legs up in the air. Like a friggin ballerina! :lol:
> 
> I am so in love :001_wub:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

This morning it was Storm hiding in the carrier and pouncing on an unsuspecting Benji, then Benji getting his own back by babybopping him on the nose!


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Getting her "Hello! I missed you! Glad you are home again!" belly rubs and cuddle lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam is asleep on my sons bed and Lucky looks as though he is trying to catch a fly in the garden.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mad hour of the morning here  Chasing around - Rosie has a mini Kong Kickeroo hanging out of her mouth


----------



## Webby (Jun 1, 2011)

My cats (sammy and poppy) are fast asleep they tend to go out in the evening sometimes wish I was a cat!!Wx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Dont know about the rest but Eric is sitting under my chair repeatedly poking me in the leg and miaowing. Its either to complain that the dogs are all sleeping on the cat climbing frame or to alert me to the fact it is nearly dinner time!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Dont know about the rest of them but Panda is curled up on the arm chair. He was on my knee but he was getting annoyed at me typing.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji sulking in the bedroom after Storm got way too boisterous and Storm attention seeking


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly is sitting on her window seat meowing at the birds


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

She ate her bi-daily wet packet and is now purring at my feet


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

Bertie (aka Tubster) has his head in the RC Kitten crunching. Dicky is sitting next to me and Leo is *probably* sitting across the steps... no, hang on he's just walked in shaking his feet - must have been litter time.


----------



## francescah (Feb 6, 2011)

This:



__
https://flic.kr/p/5787537830
 by francesca harrison, on Flickr


----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lola is rolling around under the table with one of Aurelia's catnip pouches - first time I've seen her play with anything in ages :biggrin:


----------



## tanari (May 26, 2011)

Ziggs is having a cat nap.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## GingerHound (Apr 11, 2011)

Right now Number 1 cat is stalking recently added Number 2 cat.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Baby Benji is asleep on my legs and Storm is squished on to the top ledge of the cat tree both obviously absolutely adorable!


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Oscar is snoring his head off


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

1:asleep on my son's bed.
2:asleep INSIDE radiator cat bed,hung on landing banister rail. 
3:asleep in the Guinea Pig hutch,in the garden(no GP's now).
4:asleep in HIS cat bed.

It's lovely and quiet.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

going mental!!!


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

Faerie Queene said:


> 3:asleep in the Guinea Pig hutch,in the garden(no GP's now).


Was there a self-satisfied feline "burp" just after the last GP vanished ?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Staring at my cheese toastie,he doesnt want it,but doesnt want me to have it either


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I dread to think as they are home alone. 



buffie said:


> Staring at my cheese toastie,he doesnt want it,but doesnt want me to have it either


Pass it my way by all means buffie, i enjoy cheese toasties!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

buffie said:


> Staring at my cheese toastie,he doesnt want it,but doesnt want me to have it either


That's one of the feline rules, don't you know?  I think it was on TB's website, looks like he has been surfing the internet


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

Peter Galbavy said:


> Was there a self-satisfied feline "burp" just after the last GP vanished ?


:yikes: Nah, the old girl can be quite sweet sometimes.
She used to watch the piggies and sometimes stalk them.
Don't think she'd know what to do with anything ,if she caught it anyway.:laugh:


----------



## francescah (Feb 6, 2011)

Chasing flies :crazy:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

William is home alone right now so has probably dragged a loo roll from the bathroom into the living room and is likely currently shredding it (his new favourite hobby)

Sparkles 
x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sparkles87 said:


> William is home alone right now so has probably dragged a loo roll from the bathroom into the living room and is likely currently shredding it (his new favourite hobby)
> 
> Sparkles
> x


Hi stranger how are you and the gorgeous William .Sorry for going of topic


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai is wandering round the house howling a banshee and being followed by a bemused Rosie  Off to visit her lover on Friday :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Candy is either curled up in the airing cuboard or strategically placing her toys so that we fall over them wherever we go. :lol:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

One is asleep after eating lunch draped across his catit ball track and the other one hurling himself at the window as he can see the cats outside!


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

buffie said:


> Hi stranger how are you and the gorgeous William .Sorry for going of topic


Buffster! I know, it's been a while! Myself and William are well thanks. Although he's an absolute little monster these days. What happened to my wee angel!? How's you and Mr Merciless? 

Sparkles 
xx


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

I'm at work and Alfie is at home..... no doubt alternating between sleeping in every place possible (and some impossible!!!) and loosing every ping pong ball he owns under the furniture so Shaun can launch operation "ball hunt" when we get home tonight!

And i wouldn;t be suprised if we discover the dish sponge in the middle of the living room floor again tonight... it's one of his new favourtie things that he has added to his "must do today" list.

Em


----------



## nhaide1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im at home watching tv with my dog and Alfie my Cat is sleeping in his fav spot.
My bed, he spends hours sleeping there


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2011)

Maisie is sat at the backdoor in the sunshine watching the birdys fly past


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok ok ok I apologise to Alfie... he hasn't caused any havoc at all today... he is currently cuddled up beside me looking after me as I've been sent home form work early via the doctors..... had an allergic reaction to something I ate and currently resemble the elephant man..... at least your cat doesn't care if you look like a freak


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Not sure but I am willing to bet that its something naughty:laugh:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

As usual the Ragdolls are fast asleep in their pen and the Phsyco ( Ozzy ) was trying his best to get stung by a large bumble bee .............


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Storm is digging around in my make-up basket and benji is cleaning himself next to me


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai is asleep on my knee - Rosie is probably in the radiator bed


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

CatPatrol said:


> Basically, the cat ran outside I called the word "chicken" because he has been trained to think that it means "food" so he ran back. Mainly because I didn't want him to get attacked by a dog or hit by a car late at night. Then someone went outside and so did the cat and now he's missing. :/


Oh no! I hope he's okay and comes back to you very soon.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji has been bold enough to take Storm's spot on the cat tree so is curled up up there, Storm is resting beneath my chair after switching the tv on for me (not kidding!)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai is probably having the time of her life - she's visiting her boyfriend 
Rosie is in the radiator bed as usual


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Greebo is sat ontop of my speaker looking at the birds. I have absolutely no idea where the other 3 are. Probably baking in the sunshine.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Cho'gath is sulking on top of the wardrobe in the bedroom after the arrival of a puppy earlier this evening.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji is racing around like a looney and Storm is ready to pounce.....


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

The usual thing for this time of day. they are all sending up the Z's
Last night was a different matter. Del boy was up to his usual tricks of meowing loudly, running around at high speed and climbing up my back. I have a number scratches on my back as a result. Candy was in her favourite place on top of the boiler. Neo was coiled up on my OH's lap and Simba was wrapped around my neck like a scarf.
Don't you just love em. Well most of the time anyway.


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Ginger will be in one of his 2 fav places in the back garden - he will either be in the greenhouse or part under one of the garden bushes, sound asleep & catching some rays from the sunshine (when it appears).


----------



## Sephie (Jun 2, 2011)

They are both chasing each other after having their mid morning snack!  Now Ciara is chasing the mouse on the stick madly and Keiko is wanting in some of the action! 

Phew it's hard to type what they are doing now because they are SO FAST!!! Once I'm done typing something, they are doing something else!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

The usual, I suspect:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=67965&stc=1&d=1308914985

http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=67966&stc=1&d=1308914796


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Sam is sleeping contentedly after a few hours in the garden this afternoon. Milly is sitting on the stairs just outside the kitchen door and "looking hopeful" as my OH put it, which is a permanent state for Milly when she isn't asleep!


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Two are sleeping on top of the fish tank, the other is chasing locusts that have escaped from the chameleon's tank!


----------



## Feeby (May 14, 2011)

Running about outside in the rain!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Emma-Jayne (Apr 23, 2011)

CatPatrol said:


> My cats hate rain.


So does mine


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Cho is sleeping on my feet, finally, after about 4 hours of solid and energetic play. It's the longest i've ever seen him play for but he had been quiet since last night so i guess he had a full days worth of play stored up.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## selenagemez (Jun 18, 2011)

they play in my room


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly's watching the world go by .............


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji is trying to jump up on the kitchen work top (not long until he can!) and Storm is sprawled out on the armchair


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Basil is sleeping & Winnie is out torturing mice again


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Molly's watching the world go by .............


Abby is lying on the floor, half-asleep, beside her daddy.

Oscar is sleeping on his slaves bed.

Merson has just collasped with love at the sight of his beautiful Molly...... :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

This is Molly earlier pining for her Merson :001_wub::


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Kyra is rubbing herself on a dog :blink:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Probably planning revenge on me for leaving her for 6 days....as well as what she does every night....plan to take over the world mwahahhhahaha!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Tango is playing pass the ball with Banjo  The pensioners are all working hard on perfecting there naps  & Louie is ...................................... pulling the washing off the line :w00t: :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Playing hide and seek with her dad!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......................................... 
all sleeping, its too hot!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Running around like a herd of elephants, destroying a paper bag. God you two CHILL!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly's gone back to bed


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Deacon is at the vets, very unwell.

Benji is trying to catch the pigeon that keeps landing in our garden to eat the crumbs the kids made last night. And failing because he is a clumsy hunter


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Alfie is sitting on the windowsill watching the rain and running away when we get a clap of thunder!! big baby!!!
Big relief after yesterdays heat!!

Now he drinking from his water fountain.... still drinking..... still drinking.....still drinking........still drinking....... still drink..... stopped drinking and now mooching off to find something to destroy


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Today all Kira has done (as always) is demand attention, and (as always) shes gotten it lol  she also attempted to get out the window and onto the outside ledge which really isn't a good idea considering we're 2 floors up (she did that once when I left the room to go to the bathroom, I've never felt my heart jump like that before! never had the oppertunity to do that again!) :blink:

Now after being told off for trying to climb out the window she sitting happily watching the outside world go by.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

When I left for work this morning Benji was enjoying his new favorite toy - a Primark paper bag, which he was pouncing and skidding around on. Storm just wnated to play chase!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji was being a little sh*t this morning but regardless I can't get angry with them  We then had a huge snugsession with belly rubs! Storm went to vets this morning just for a weigh-in and clocks in at 6 kilos, mummy is very proud!


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Bella is eating. 2 of the kittens are curled up in their bed, and one is prancing around on my keyboard.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly is sitting by the front door having a right moan because daddy has dared to go up the town without her!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Bella is curled up on my bed with the kittens latched onto a nipple each and sleeping


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Luna is sleeping after cutting my hand to shreds  ...... cheeky moo


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly is sitting on her window seat catching some rays


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Storm is chasing a fly and Benji is snoozing


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Sitting on my knee yowling for attention rofl


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

climbing the curtains, knocking over a full bowl of biscuits & water to create a soggy biscuit paste - oh joy!


----------



## Reenie (Jun 25, 2011)

my queen is feeding her kittens in the crate in the living room, my boy is in his cat tree servaying his teratory my new girl and kitten are attacking my feet and causing havoc


----------



## jordebony (Jun 22, 2011)

hi my female is with her babies cleaning and feeding them.. and my male is asleep curled up in his fave place, my little girls dolls pram lol. he has spent most of the day playing in the garden with my lion head rabbit, running around together and curling up with him. he is such a big softy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

both curled up sleepin together


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

ellie is staring out the window 
trixie is fast asleep on OH 
Beth and Pompadour are chasing the same moth
Tom is staring at my cerel
Tula and cowlick are picking at the food
Georgie is in bad books as she has decided its to nice to come home yet
Frankie and baby ford are asleep in the scratching post


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tashax said:


> ellie is staring out the window
> trixie is fast asleep on OH
> Beth and Pompadour are chasing the same moth
> Tom is staring at my cerel
> ...


arrh...mad house then.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> arrh...mad house then.


It is now trixie, frankie and ford have joined in the moth chase  they really dont care where or who they jump on either, ohh here comes tula to join in the fun lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol i no wen the kids are takin a nap they get jumped on.off to bed now night all.x


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Right this second:

Lola is asleep on my feet, in front of the fan, she loves it lol.
Nala is in the hallway asleep.
Charlie is doing some strange ninja type dance in his pen.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Ari is trying to kill me... with a heart attack!


----------



## KittehNom (Apr 26, 2011)

Right now he is asleep on my lap... but not looking very dignified... lol


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji is going nuts playing including attacking my feet through the duvet, his ball track, his feather boa toy, his kinder egg ball and his blue ball with a bell in it  Storm is having dinner and will no doubt cause his own trouble for his daddy


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

Darla is eating, Leo is zipping around the room, Aynur is being cleaned/disciplined by Bella lol


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Biffy is tolerating being stroked by my OH!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It's loony time - they're charging around the house playing tag  They've had two new toys today - a Primark bag and a cardboard box and they're in full play mode  At least we might get a good night's sleep


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ripped up a entire ball of string, which I was using 
climbed the curtains :w00t: 
chased a pencil   left all the toys! :blink: typical!
eating, sleeping and generally being very naughty!! :w00t:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm in bed poorly and Eric is currently running up and down two flights of stairs, jumping onto the bed then back up the stairs in a circuit. He has been doing this for 10mins and still isn't bored. He is obviously being chased by that invisible cat again. Bless him.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Apparently Benji is demolishing a straw and Storm is draped across the floor passed out, most likely from playing tag all morning


----------



## rescuecatsrule (Jun 25, 2008)

Dylan is flaked out right next to me (he's resting because this morning and yesterday evening he helped himself to someone else's cat food and gave himself mild diarrhoea)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

Maisie is sat on my eldest sons knee fast asleep while he watches ooglies :w00t:


----------



## ps60 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sleeping on her favourite chair, as usual.


----------



## ps60 (Aug 1, 2010)

She's now going after my shoe laces.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Wabbit is flopped upside down on my bed snoring and Cassie is outside, probably getting into more fights with the neighbourhood cats


----------



## Scruffy Alfa (Jun 17, 2011)

Joey is leaping around the front room in a vain attempt to catch a fly. :laugh:


----------



## kittyjay90 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bella has just heared the hairdressers loud screechy voice and is desperate to find a place to hide and get away from the voice...!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

sleeping! :Yawn:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Gettin Dried an Cleaned as He,s Just been out in The rain Prowling and Rummaging around our back Gardens. They look so thin and Bedraggled when they are wet  

Now He,s Much better looking and Found a Spot on The corner of the Sofa ready For ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz. 

Wot a Life Eh.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

At the moment passed out in a catnip induced nap... previously, making a huge mess with some drying catnip


----------



## Cara Mia (May 21, 2011)

All 4 are having dinner


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

one is now on my bed one on the floor but they have been rolling round the room play fighting and trying to climb into my wardrobe for the last hour or so.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

grrr they've been over exuberant now and one has made the other bleed. Have dabbed it with salt water hope it'll be ok. Silly boys.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I have no idea...he has slinked off somewhere!


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

Two are sitting just outside the door on the garden patio enjoying the sun. 

My youngest one who is under 'house arrest' for ten days as he's had stitches has just climbed the clothes horse and ran around the house in his 'mad cat hour' and is now fast asleep in my lap.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

She's home alone, so probably causing mayhem


----------



## charleecat (Nov 26, 2009)

Charlee is fast asleep on my pillow. She looks so cute I have to fight the urge to stroke her. She's breathing heavily I can hear her. :001_wub:


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

Ollie asleep on the window sill after being out in the garden all day and Dexter sat on the sofa with me after chasing files all day. Hard life ay


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Biffy did sooooooo well tonight, we had the first ever visitor since he's been here and he was good as gold. Put out his carrier with a blanket over it so he could hide if he wanted to, he did a bit but he came out to say hello too and even ate while we were eating! Gave him treats and our guest gave him treats although he wouldn't take them right out of his hand, still, couldn't have gone much better. 

He's pretty much snoozing in his carrier now. I guess he worked hard, needs a rest! Lots of excitement!


----------



## xzhou (May 19, 2011)

He's going mental playing with a coin right now, after having had some right feast! crazy cat


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Freckle is dozing/watching but Bloo is playing with his new toy:
Trixie Nub Toy Balls: Great Deals on Cat Toys at zooplus

He only got them yesterday but loves them already. He knows fetch so has been bringing me the pink one for over 3 continuous hours now... 
If I don't stop to throw it then I get little sad meows :frown2:

I may never sleep again but I'm glad he is having such a good time


----------



## Feeby (May 14, 2011)

Has found a nest of blackbird chicks and has brought poor little bird into house. .


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Wabbit is asleep in his cubby hole (He has his own little den made up for him in the bottom of my wardrobe!) and Cassie... is probably out terrorising the neighbourhood cats again.

(Sums my 2 up really, Wabbit sleeping and Cassie out being a pain! Most of my updates on here will probably say the same thing lol)


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tigger's asleep in the window, button is sat on the stairs watching bryan. Bryan is downstairs shoving his paw under the dining room door trying to wind my dobermann opie up. I give it five minutes before I have two cats tearing upstairs to safety.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Crying on the window cill to be let in, but they back door is open:001_huh:


----------



## sticky (Sep 1, 2010)

My Little Miss Messi has just plonked herself right in front of the computer screen, staring at me eating my curry, and I have to look 'around' her body to see what I'm typing!!!


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

Timothy is curled up on the sofa snoozing and looking adorable


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

eating a late dinner as they didn't get their 2pm lunch until I got home because I forgot to set the timed feeder to start oops. 


And that is precisely why I'd never leave one on over a weekend or anything and only use it for in between feeding. They were not at all impressed with me.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Rolling around his new toy in catnip bliss


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Biffy seems to be staring down traffic through the window. I'm sure they'll realise its his road soon....so so not going outside unless on a harness, Biffy!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Slinky has just pounced on the puppy, has now attached herself to Dukes face biting his muzzle.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Beckyjr37 (Nov 27, 2010)

Lola is hiding behind my son's bike waiting to leap out at an unsuspecting Darcy 

She really is amazing at stealth games - Darcy just ends up looking bewildered :lol:


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Merlin is spending his usual quality time grooming himself.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Simba's crashed out on the dining table after a play session starting with soccer and ending with cat dancer capers. Misi is relaxing on the chair and thinking about lunch


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

sleeping on my bed for a change


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Kittie has her nose in Candys (dog) earhmy:


----------



## missy cupcake (Jul 25, 2011)

my mummy cat is asleep on the end of my bed my 6 week old ginger baby is asleep inbetween my pillows

we spent allllllll day in bed  mnus food times and playing wth the new toys i bought yesterday so were all very tired


----------



## KirstyLouise (Mar 17, 2011)

Just been fed now alseep after some cuddles xxxx


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## solosdad (Jul 2, 2011)

our new kitten trying to climb the curtains lol


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

My two are under my bed giving each other a good wash  aaah cute xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Rosie is rolling around like a mad thing playing with a feather. Mai Tai is serenely lying down, guarding two of her mice


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

still asleep on my bed


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Honey34 (May 30, 2011)

brother & sister kittens hugged up sleeping .....
Now they are chasing my dog


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

both sat under the coffee table looking innocent (they've been causing carnage this morning).


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Hes lying next to my feet cleaning his little paws:001_tt1:


----------



## KirstyD (Jun 19, 2011)

Sooty was sitting on my leg enjoying strokes, Suzie plonked herself down in front of him (so I would stroke her instead, cheeky kitten!) theuy are both now dozing on my leg, purrring like engines 

edit- now Suzie is grooming Sooty


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Both of them are snoozing after lunch - one on a kitchen chair the other in the radiator bed on the landing


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

basking in the sun on the windowsill


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

all cats are sleeping for a change


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## nessie11 (Aug 1, 2011)

‪xxLolaTheCatxx&#39;s Channel‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

He is running upstairs and downstairs meowing alternately at me and the OH, and neither of us know what he wants!


----------



## Sullycat (Jul 27, 2011)

Sully is asleep on my ankles.

Oreo is curled up on my chest purring very loudly 

I love my weekends off. So do my cats.


----------



## ESAB (Jan 29, 2010)

just been running up and down the stairs for ages play fighting with everything and is now worn out cuddled up to me on the sofa, waiting for his batteries to recharge!


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Dexter is taking over the sofa.......... Again.










Ian.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Panda is curled up on the chair next to me


----------



## ps60 (Aug 1, 2010)

Poppy is curled up and sleeping on her favourite chair in the computer room next to me.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Curled up on a blanket next to the sofa while I curl up under a blanket on the sofa!


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Algren is fast asleep on the bed and Nom is asleep on my lap.hhhmmmm


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Declan is sitting on my lap licking the coating off my Cheesy Wotsits and leaving me the rest...


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Until 5 seconds ago, munching on my brand new sports bra!  I need that Biff!


----------



## lost kitten (Jun 25, 2011)

Tucker is after the dog`s tail.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

shyboots said:


> Until 5 seconds ago, munching on my brand new sports bra!  I need that Biff!


Brilliant. Now he has decided to curl up on top of it, and the paper it was wrapped in. Original, as an excuse not to go to the gym?!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

shyboots said:


> Brilliant. Now he has decided to curl up on top of it, and the paper it was wrapped in. Original, as an excuse not to go to the gym?!


Here's the evidence:


----------



## ps60 (Aug 1, 2010)

Poppy's sleeping on her favourite chair in the computer room yet again.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## sticky (Sep 1, 2010)

curled up in a ball on my lap purring away as I type this.....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

hmmm Not sure, but knowing Molly she will be trying to eat her cat carrier!! Well she tries to eat everything else!!

I've left it out on the floor today as she has to go to the groomer this afternoon, so getting her used to the idea she is going in it again  She's probably thinking 'hmmmm vet or bath, not sure which is worse'


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Hiding under a box in my room rofl


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji is being a naughty git and wrecking the living room, Storm is looking out the window!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Maisies in the hall rolling around with her catnip kickaroo


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

I gave my cat a kitten teddy. She spends alot of time bunging it around the house and playin it it. Soooo cute. will have to record it and make a thread


----------



## ps60 (Aug 1, 2010)

Poppy's been helping herself to my supper. I went into the pantry to look for the tomato sauce to put on a Pek sandwich and meanwhile she jumped up onto the kitchen work surface and started tucking into the Pek filling. She's now climbing all over the furniture in the computer room.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

three on my bed at the moment


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

ps60 said:


> Poppy's been helping herself to my supper. I went into the pantry to look for the tomato sauce to put on a Pek sandwich and meanwhile she jumped up onto the kitchen work surface and started tucking into the Pek filling. She's now climbing all over the furniture in the computer room.


I'm curious now, what is Pek?


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Locke has just gulped down his dinner, then flew off downstairs  he's currently miaowing loudly as no-one followed him (shame on us ). He'll settle down soon - probably in the hallway to study corners for possible spiders or silverfish


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

mine is doing what she does best.. sleeping.. somewhere.. she cant be seen


----------



## Meowwoof (Jul 27, 2011)

Maguire and Raja are asleep on a fleece throw nice and warm at the foot of our bed 
Indi is still missing, theres a torrential downpour outside and its thundering. The rain is so heavy its knocked our Sky out and our cctv  My husbands out looking for him.


----------



## lechatnoir83 (Jun 24, 2011)

Horace is biting Isis' foot and getting her to chase him around the place...


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Suzie and Leo (both 9 week old kittens) are tearing around the living room, kitchen and conservatory, chasing and playfighting and running off with socks from the laundry basket. They are so funny to watch.

Fluffy our 2 year old is outside having a nap.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

double post


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko is desperate to open a pink parcel which is addressed to him  Could it be from his Aunty Aurelia :smilewinkgrinics will follow when I'm organised


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Mishmish is on my computer table forgive me if there are any mistakes she is near the keyboard as i stroke her. Gosh love her to bits.


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Mitzi is turning her nose up to wet food for the first time:sad:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

3 on the bed 2 in chairs 1 in cat bed and 1 eating goodness me they're not all asleep


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Jazz is playing with his carrot and a piece of string; Hobbes is outside, decimating the local mouse population.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

swinging away on his new hammock


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Snoozing in his expensive new bed! So chuffed he is finally using it


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

Snoozing on the window ledge . She won't use the window ledge bed we got her... Probably sounds familiar to everyone though LOL .


----------



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

Chasing each other up and down the stairs  nutters


----------



## mummybear (Aug 16, 2011)

Jack is out, Daisie is asleep on our bed with hubby and Mo is asleep on my son's bed.


----------



## LoveMyKeiraLou (Aug 26, 2011)

Nala is sleeping on the windowsill in our bedroom, and godknows where Iggle is, off on some adventure as always no doubt.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Skye is currently sleeping on Dave's shoulder as he has just sent me a picture (I'm at work). I think she likes him! Not sure what Spencer is up to..no doubt a picture of him will follow shortly - probably playing with his circuit though!

Edit: Spencer is asleep on his knee! Told him not to steal my kitties - he told me he's not a cat person!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai is in the nest with her kittens. Rosie is snoozing in my spare bedroom


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Sam's in his chair next to me, snoring - he has such a cute, little snore. Milly and Eva are both hanging around the kitchen, looking hopeful because it's nearly tea time. Freya is off for her afternoon jaunt, but I'm sure she'll be back in time for tea.


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Locke currently is going _ berserk!_ Tearing around, propelling himself on and off his cat tree (and has nearly toppled the thing over a few times!), leaping onto OH's pc chair, gnawing the arm rests with a vengeance, and spinning himself over and over, all the while trilling, hissing and spitting.

...He's having one of his "mad" moments


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Scamp is curled up on the sofa as it's raining


----------



## Meowwoof (Jul 27, 2011)

Maguire and Raja are playing with the puppy. Doing that paw slapping motion in thin air lol. Indi - still missing


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

Bella has woken up to conduct some "business" in the litter tray... Now running around and keeping us awake .


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Amazingly, after being out all last night and in a early hours monsoon, #2 cat Fudge is bone dry and sat on next doors shed roof atm. She refused to come in when I called, tho' I expected the rain to persuade her she'd be better off inside, but no.

Ian


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Both terrors were out all night, so Jazz is now having a kip on my bed and Hobbes is busy stuffing his face.



Meowwoof said:


> Maguire and Raja are playing with the puppy. Doing that paw slapping motion in thin air lol. Indi - still missing


How long has Indi been missing?


----------



## nimagraven (Jun 28, 2011)

Bella's just ate, tried to stalk OH's face in the bed but got disturbed by what sounded like a bunch of ducks.. Never seen her run so fast to the window ledge!!!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## KochiKi (Aug 20, 2011)

We went grocery shopping. When we came home, we found the housekeeper hard at work, but no cat. We finally found her on the top shelf of the master closet. The housekeeper was amazed because she hadn't seen the cat before. Just all her fur. lol

Now that mommy and daddy are home, Ki is prowling the kitchen, living and dining areas. She is also doing her specialty move, walking up to one of us and putting one front paw on our legs and reaching to pat our faces with the other. Guess our presence makes her feel secure.


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Typically for her, #2 cat, Fudge is sat in the middle of my back garden, totally ignoring the howling wind and rain. Fair enough that she wants to be outside, but she's not even attempting to find shelter 

Ian


----------



## PolkaDotty (Jun 24, 2011)

They're both asleep on my lap. :001_wub:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

They are both running round the house like mad things, and have been since about 6am! Belting around, trashing stuff & wrestling!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Both sulking in the hallway as I went to work


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Spartacus is pouncing on a hair bobble (it's a mouse apparently!) coupled with crying every now and again cause it's breakfast time.

Hercules is STILL fast asleep. Lazy bum is lying on his back, legs akimbo, with a little smile on his face.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

All asleep :thumbup:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

button my kitten of over a week, is chasing the mouse on the computer, and just found some loose change on the desk and flipping it around. hes into everything, at least hes leaving pouncing on harry for a while,

michelle x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Both looking at me wondering where ive hidden their dreamies


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sitting at the window watching the world go by, and crying at the birds when they land on the window feeder..


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Having a snooze on the other end of the sofa


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

After waking me up at 7am by sitting on my chest and batting my nose for her breakfast she is now curled up on OH's legs fast asleep


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oscar is chilling out in the "bird's nest" bit of his cat tree and watching what's going on outside. 

Harry is - well, I'm not sure as he's outside. Probably catching some of the last of the sumer sun somewhere - he's not been in for breakfast yet which is perfectly normal as he was a feral kitten and has never completely converted to being anything less!


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

All eating.

It's very peaceful


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Having a snooze on the sofa......Still!!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Storm is eating (as per usual) and Benji is gracing me with his warm soft purry cuddles!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Fluffy is outside probably snoozing in someone's garden. Suzie is asleep on the scratching post seat and Leo is snoozing on the window sill. 

Very peaceful


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Snoozing!! What else!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frankie has just popped his head in through the cat flap, meowed very loudly and gone again


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

doing my head in. Following me round the house so I fall over them constantly and currently both sleeping next to me.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

have been outside bleaching the dustbin and I think I must have residual bleach smell because I've just been attacked by stupid sloppy cats.


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Mouse is sat watching my OH watching X-factor
Fluff is out keeping watch- he's sat on the dustbins
Jess and Tibbi - doing what they do best- sleeping.


----------



## PBateman2 (Sep 3, 2011)

Still snoozing, but not on the sofa this time......oh what a life!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All snuggled up together :001_wub: though the babies have been making a bid for freedom throughout the day


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Moonspell's devouring raw chicken, the unnamed (really must rectify this!) little lady upstairs is eating Animonda mixed with Go-Cat, M's lurking & Midnight's probably in one of the childrens' rooms sleeping


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Both doing the wall of death round the front room at the moment!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Fluffy's having her breakfast and the kittens are chasing each other round the living room doing what kittens do best


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji is padding around the flat and Storm is sat in the bathtub!


----------



## Jocatza (Mar 30, 2011)

Riley is snoozing on the top platform of his new tower. I have to stop myself pulling on his tail every time I walk past as it's hanging down over the side like an extremely fluffy bell-pull.

I just hope he doesn't roll over in his sleep and do a 7ft nosedive to the floor. I wonder if Zooplus sell bumper rails.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I've got one sat touching my leg and the other one hiding in the bottom of my wardrobe asleep.


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

Nap time for my girls atm. Saffy has decided to try sleep on the new carrier pillow made by the brilliant Aurelia, and Ally has fallen alsleep in an ice cream tub :confused1::confused1: surely she's not comfortable there


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Creating a mess!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Creating a mess!


Mollymoo  She should join forces with Benji, I can just imagine the destruction!


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Creating a mess!


I see Molly has chosen a more appropriately sized box to sit in than Ally did


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

missye87 said:


> Mollymoo  She should join forces with Benji, I can just imagine the destruction!


Dont think I would like to be in the same house


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

Sucking my arm, sigh...


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Sitting on my keyboard, drinking water from my glass...


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Bola is asleep on the footrest in the living room, Max is asleep on the stairs, Fudge is asleep on a set of drawers in my bedroom and StripeyTail is asleep on my bed............there may be a pattern here :lol:

Ian


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Babies are all asleep in a pile with Rosie in the lounge doorway  Mai Tai is sitting in the hall


----------



## SarahJB (Sep 24, 2011)

I wish I knew :confused1: I'm at work but hopefully they're being good! 

I'd love to install a camera at home and hook it up to the internet so I can see what they get up to!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Snuggled up in bed...x


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

He's laid on my knee keeping me warm


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Candy is lying one of my legs, Simba is lying beside me using my leg as a pillow, Neo is behind Simba using him as a pillow and Del Boy is sitting on his favourite box. The ones his food supplies.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Not very much at the moment but thats normal for this time in the morning. Thinking about though, tey are like this for most of the rest of the day.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Frankie is eating his breakfast


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Benji is curled up on the table next to me, Storm is on his favorite chair!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly is at the grooomers getting a bath, a haircut and nails sorted


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

My cat is laying under my duvet at the moment probably hoping he's got dibs on the first choice of the game 'forget mum who's going to sleep where' before I get into bed later when really he know's he'll sleep where penny and fizz say so when they've chosen..............wish someone would remember I need room too


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie is allowed out in the back garden for 10 mins, and is Jumping on Bugs in the Grass 
Here He is.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Willow is having one of her several 'mad half hours' which involves doing the wall of death round the living room, into the kitchen/diner, detour into the bathroom, maybe the bedroom and back to the living room!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Wobsi is snoozing on my knee had to move the laptop because he just flopped down on top of it lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Meeko has decided it is bed time and has buried himself under a fleece jacket on the chair.Went to move it and was glared at so put it back sharpish


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Update....Tilly lost...Penny nicked his space whilst he was out on the toilet but he did come back in and curl up under the pillow in the space next to me so all ended happily, Fizz curled up under the duvet at my feet so all are happy and I am warm with my fury hot water bottles. The weather's took a drastic chnge round here and I'm loving this wind/rain...it makes my furries so much more cuddly


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

#1 cat Bola is out in the rain, #3 cat Max is looking thro' the flap, trying to decide if joining Bola is a good idea. #2 cat Fudge is curled up asleep in the box my new monitor was in, it took her a few seconds to realise it was empty yesterday morning but she's barely been out of it since.

Ian


----------



## babygirls (Aug 22, 2011)

Running their morning marathon!! from room to room, they keep popping in to make sure i'm still around and off they go again!!!!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

They are running on speed! Burning off their energy running loopy round the house rough and tumbling and chasing their tails 

Fluffy on the other hand has had her breakfast and has disappeared through the cat flap.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly's having a snooze in her little pink house


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly's now playing with her new toy, had to buy it after all the recommendations  as you can see she watched it from a distance before getting a bit closer!!


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie is wearing MY Flip Flops.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

emleigh is chasing the dog round the house then bopping him on the nose if he stops chasing her back!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

My cat is asleep in the wash basket - but I cannot take a picture as I am on my new laptop - and no ones taught me how to put pictures on it yet


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

DT said:


> My cat is asleep in the wash basket - but I cannot take a picture as I am on my new laptop - and no ones taught me how to put pictures on it yet


thats a pathetic excuse!! 

it cant be hard can it?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

On the table eating his dinner..


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

He's totally flaked out after a good solid 45 mins of chasing a bit of rope around (my husband was on the other end of it, he's pretty exhausted too!).


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Having a groom-off i.e. who can lick the other the hardest. It's going to descend into pansy fisticuffs very soon...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Munching on a chicken wing


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Being a very naughty boy and trying to get my attention by going up on the kitchen side and knocking things off the coffee table


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

OH is at work so me and Molly are enjoying the delights of Barry Manilow on the tele 


She is curled up on my shoulder and I'm singing, badly, to her


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Seb is curled up in a little ball fast asleep inbetween me and OH on the sofa 

Frankie is asleep upstairs


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

My kittens are playing with their new cube and dashing madly up and down stairs and right now are attacking the mat by the front door. Fluffy is outside (as usual lately)


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Molly's now playing with her new toy, had to buy it after all the recommendations  as you can see she watched it from a distance before getting a bit closer!!


Molly is an amazing looking cat :001_wub::001_wub: I can't imagine the nightmare you must have to keep her looking so immaculately groomed.

The cube toy is our latest addition to our collection!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly says thank you very much 


As you can see from the attached she doesnt always look so smart :lol: We do cheat and take her to a groomer every 6 weeks to help us out


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

The babies are palying with senses track, and Willow is sleeping in the cube - all the beds I have tried and she likes sleeping in the cube


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

they are both in my bedroom with me. Bobs is being a little ****. He keeps jumping off bits of furniture onto my bed and his other trick was drinking my mug of tea. 

Boo is trying to go to sleep in the chair.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Storm is scavenging and Benji is sticking his paws in my face trying to get the straw out of my mouth!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Mai Tai and Rosie are asleep on the kitchen table. The thunder cats .... I mean the cute itty bitty kitties  ... are charging around the house like a herd of baby elephants


----------



## HelloKittyx (Oct 22, 2011)

Max is trying to fall asleep on his blanket on the sofa next to me, however he keeps wanting to play too, don't think he knows what he wants lol 

x


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Tilly is sat in the back garden refusing to come in....I think he's waiting for me t go and pick him up and bring him in but he's going to have a long wait as its freezing and I' still in my jamas .....probably still mad at me for giving him a girls name...after all this time.....wasn't my fault he has small.....well...ya know


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

Bola and Max have just gone out thro' the flap, no doubt wondering where the scruffy black stray tom had gone.......that they'd just let come in and walk past them and was halfway up the stairs.......when he spotted me and ran.

Ian


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

The husband has started work early this morning so im lay in bed with all you other Pet Forumers 

Ive got the laptop on my knee and Pinky Dinky is trying to bite my toes through the duvet. Mum vogue is such a good girl she just lay on the bed like lady muck


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Dinah is curled up on my lap cleaning between her toes. Monty is on my computer chair watching the garden.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Bibi is hiding in someone else's garden and wondering whether to go in the strange box to eat some food (sending vibe to Bibi - 'eat the food Bibi, eat the food....')

Then I can catch her in a trap and bring her home to her new toy - the Catit track

Eat the food Bibi!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Seb is running around like a lunatic  lucky the OH wears ear plugs  

Frankie is out and will be home soon for breakfast


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Right now nutmeg is fast asleep on the armchair and beau is on guard duty, sitting on the table beside me looking in to the garden just in case any birds decide to land in his garden.


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

Icarus is feeling a bit sorry for himself having just decided to try and get in the bath with The Beard.


----------



## frizzy67 (Aug 1, 2010)

Xena is fast asleep in her new bed ( nothing new there then).
Lamia is expecting me to play fetch with her smurf whilst I am trying to make Sunday lunch.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Goose is asleep, Gizmo and lyla are out playing in the puddles, Woody is asleep in the bath, Millie and Tilly are sitting in the kitchen watching the food dishes dry 

And the kittens are in a big pile under the phone table some still sleeping and a couple are just rousling with a bit of play fighting - they are a bit miffed as I've been cleaning all day and wasn't allowed to help me mop


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

they are upstairs in the loft room while I wait until the floor has dried enough to have them back in. They will be very disgruntled with me for shutting them up there. It's an experiment though as I'm due to have my annual boiler service soon and I will have to shut them upstairs for that in case they escape.


----------



## TIGGS1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Right now Tiggs is sleep in his bed next to the rad x TIGGS1


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

My OH is leaning over the kitchen work top trying to read something. Simba is on her back with his front paws either side of her neck and trying to eat her hair. (good job that my hair has left me). The other 3 are asleep. (nothing new there then)


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

not sure what he is doing now but today he went for a run in the lounge and the kitchen, he also sat on my lap for the second or third time ever


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine was sleeping next to my 16 yr old son when i went in there, He's braver than me I'm surprised he's still breathing....i think that confirms they have nine lives


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

HE IS sitting on my lap trying to type


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

They're all in the kitchen playing musical food bowls even tho' they've all got *exactly* the same food. For some reason they think the others food is tastier than their own...........and not for the first time either 

Ian


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

#1 cat Bola and Dexter from next door are currently in the middle of their idea of Death Race 2011 round the house.

Ian


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Ingrid25 said:


> HE IS sitting on my lap trying to type


I have just invented a new cat keyboard. It only has 6 keys. 'M', 'E', 'O', 'W", spacebar and 'ENTER'.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Manny has found the hanging bird, he keeps flying through the air *










*Think the flash was a bit much!*


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Caramel has been having a mad morning, she is currently beating the crap out of my sofa and in the process of dismantling my dried arrangement. Eating her tail with the mad purry look in her eyes.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> *Manny has found the hanging bird, he keeps flying through the air *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are great pics but I have a question.... how do you get those glowing eyes?? Too funny!! 

My kittens right now are tearing up and down stairs like loonies. Fluffy is outside getting some fresh air.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> These are great pics but I have a question.... how do you get those glowing eyes?? Too funny!!
> 
> My kittens right now are tearing up and down stairs like loonies. Fluffy is outside getting some fresh air.


I think I need a photography lesson  He has very blue eyes and the flash doesnt agree with them!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have two kittens on my lap - trying to eat each other  Rosie asleep onmy right hand/arm and the edge of the laptop which is now on the sofa next to me. And Mai Tai being very good asleep on the back of the other sofa


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie is out in The garden messin about in The snow, Hamish is watching him from inside kitchen window.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

Harry is sitting by the fire, Kitty and Oscar are attacking the Orijen bag that I've been dumb enough to leave out in the kitchen


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

CatPatrol said:


> That's an awesome idea!  something to consider lol. :thumbup:


I wanted to put a mouse with it as well, but the cat kept eating it.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Poppy is finally sleeping upstairs on my bed (or should that be her bed). After acting like a total maniac for most of the morning. How 1 cat can sound like a herd of elephants I really don't know.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Tango is chilling on his favourite cushion next to me. Rumble and frankie are sat at the windows watching the world go by and digweed is on my bed having a wash


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

MissHighlander said:


> Poppy is finally sleeping upstairs on my bed (or should that be her bed). After acting like a total maniac for most of the morning. How 1 cat can sound like a herd of elephants I really don't know.


Ha, ha. For an animal that is renowned for its stealth they can make some racket. Tia has played most of the morning and has just had lunch so she is making herself comfy on my lap again for her after dinner nap. She will get disturbed in a while though because it will be doggy walking time.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

They were fighting on the top of the cat tree  so they both got told off, and a warning they would get a smacked bum ..... so they both got down and sat together having a drink out of the same bowl!!! I'm sure they do it just to wind me up


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

All three of mine are doing what cats do best - napping.
Lola is on the sofa with me, Dexter is on the landing and Oscar is in the nursery (his new favourite spot, he will be greatly put out when the baby arrives )


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Calling :thumbup::thumbup: Mai Tai is off to see her boyfriend in the morning 
Kittens are having a rough and tumble and Rosie is overseeing them :biggrin:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

pooping, washing and crying!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Washing her paws and face, I am sure a nap will be next


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Has been in napland for the past couple of hours.


----------



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

Zane and Reggie are currently asleep on our bed, cuddled up, purring, like absolute little angels 

Previously today they have:
- Boxed the puppy several times
- Climbed on the garage roof
- Played at being lions outside, which means hiding in our shamefully long piece of lawn and actually stalking a poor old man who walked past!!! 

More like devils than angels! Little buggers!


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

we iz watching Jeremy Kyle


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Took me a while to work that picture out!

I noticed the 3 ears and couldn't find the second cat for ages  They look so comfy!


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Currently napping in the hidey hole on the cat tree. Earlier on she stank out the litter tray, played with some broken washing line, chased some birds, had some lunch & decided to drop a very small & alive mouse, near to where I was working in the garden. Managed to get it away from her & where the birds would get a hold of it.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Took me a while to work that picture out!
> 
> I noticed the 3 ears and couldn't find the second cat for ages  They look so comfy!


hehe yes but my leg hurts.

slave get off the internet and pay attention to me


----------

